# Game Cock Whiskey



## NewbieBottler (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi!  Has anyone heard of Miller's Game Cock Whiskey?
 It's from Boston and stands 8 3/4" high.  Is this referred
 to as a flask?  It's got some nice bubbles and in great condition.

 Thanks for any info you can give me! []


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey! I had one of these a long time ago and I can tell you how to sell it. As a collectable bottle it ain't worth too much, but I got a lot for mine (I think around $100) by listing it in a wierd category. Unfortunately I don't remember exactly where, but it had to do with South Carolina college football. Do a search for south carolina gamecocks and you might find the category that I listed in. Gamecock fans are nuts and I had 3 or 4 fighting over that bottle, it was a good strategy for listing it. In bottles it might've gotten ten bucks if I was lucky. Here's hoping it works again []

 Sean


----------



## NewbieBottler (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Sean!  Great strategy!  Do you suppose you listed it under
 Sports Memorabilia?  Thanks for the tip!  []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2006)

Ambly...

 Hey Sean, great idea!  I have found a couple of the quart sized ones.  I didn't think to have submitted them under that type of listing.  Thanks for the tip...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

 It may have been sports memorabilia, but I don't really know. It was long ago, maybe back in the 90s. That was one of the first bottles I dragged out of the Conn. River.

 I remember doing an ebay search and finding a couple of gamecock things listed and getting bids, so I listed it whereever those things were. I remember I wrote this longwinded thing about  how the winner could fill it with whiskey and bring it to a game. It worked, but I may have just gotten lucky. Definitely worth a try though, because it won't get too far on it's merits as a bottle; those turn-of-the-century whiskys just don't do anything yet.

 Sean


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

I knew I had one of these bottles.
 I dug it out of the shed today.
 Mines a half pint size.


----------



## wrangler88 (Aug 6, 2006)

Let me explain ... I'm from SC and an alumni from USC.  Here The University Of South Carolina *Gamecock's* Football program is serious business. Tailgating itself is a sport.  But, I really shouln't tell you that since my husband would love this bottle!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 6, 2006)

_Hi Wrangler88 !_
_A fellow SEC fan !  Now if I could just find a bottle that said Go Vols Whiskey !  _
_We could start a bottle rivalry ! LOL_


----------



## kyddhooksett (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey, I have a miller's Game Cock bottle but mine has a misprint. It reads as follows:
MILLER'S
GAMECOOK
WHISKEY
BOSTON

Not GAME COCK. i have pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 18, 2017)

Use the tip of a sharp knife to test the closed part of the second "c" in "cock".  That embossment may have been altered by closing the "c" with a bead of white glue.


----------

